# DSD (SACD) FIR based software crossover



## emaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Guys! 
I want to introduce you to my recent development - software crossover for offline processing of the SACD DSD streams. 
Its core based on a FIR filter and provides direct filtering for delta-sigma streams, without any intermediate conversion into the PCM. 
Stereo DSD stream (inside a DSDIFF container file) on the crossover's input processed into the multichannel frequency-divided DSD stream (and also stored into the DSDIFF container) for further playback through the multi-way multi-amped speakers.
DSD offline crossover is absolutely free and can be downloaded on my "dePhonica sound labs." site (top items on the search result page on the google) in "Downloads" section - sorry, but I'm unable to add the direct link here yet.
Also, I did the attachment to this post with ZIPed installer or the crossover.
Your feedback is very interesting for me, because now I'm starting development of the real-time DSD crossover (as a part of the xDSP2 software crossover project).


----------

